

Why the Drudge Report is one of the best designed sites on the web - austenallred
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1407-why-the-drudge-report-is-one-of-the-best-designed-sites-on-the-web

======
strict9
I personally dislike much of Drudge's race baiting, religous baiting, and a
host of other things he does on his soapbox, but I check his site more than
any other for news.

No fluff, ridiculously fast load time, perfect balance of content and
advertising. It surprises me that so many in the news world attribute his
success to his views or scoops. I know there is a sizable minority like myself
that read it regularly simply because it is the best designed news site on the
internet.

